# List of Canadian Army Ambulance vehicles?



## GINge! (28 Aug 2006)

The Ambulance replacement thread got me wondering what vehicles have served as ambulances in the CF. I think I'm OK on the post-war list, but I'm sure there are gaps in the pre-1945 era.

Current:
Bison
G-wagon (not sure?)
LSVW
MLVV (as a dental SEV)

Post WW2:
Iltis
M-113A1 / A2
5/4 ton (not sure what the CF or M-## was?)
Dodge M-43 (based on M-37 chassis)

WW2:
Dodge WC-54
Jeep
Ford F-30 ?
Chevy 15 cwt ?


----------



## Armymedic (28 Aug 2006)

GINge! said:
			
		

> Current:
> Bison
> G-wagon (not sure?)
> LSVW
> MLVV (as a dental SEV)



Bison Amb variant
LSVW
Ford F450

MLVW SEV (Dental and Medical kit) is not an amb...more like mobile DO/MO working space. I would not want to try to carry a patient in either.


----------



## pronto (28 Aug 2006)

Post ww2: 3/4 ton SMP (Lord - that was actually on my 404s) - it's been so long, I cannot remember the nomenclature, though

Also: I saw a Dodge 350 Powerwagon in Shilo in 1978 with a soft shell on it and a red cross... Maybe someone from 3 Horse can tell me if I am dreaming, or recalling incorrectly


----------



## Fdtrucker (28 Aug 2006)

How about the Unimog and M113 Amb Variant


----------



## old medic (28 Aug 2006)

pronto said:
			
		

> Also: I saw a Dodge 350 Powerwagon in Shilo in 1978 with a soft shell on it and a red cross... Maybe someone from 3 Horse can tell me if I am dreaming, or recalling incorrectly



Are you thinking of the M-886 Power Wagon Ambs?
Check the middle photo here:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/48912/post-429561.html#msg429561


----------



## larry Strong (28 Aug 2006)

WW2
Lorry 3 ton Amb,     Vehicle code F60L-Amb


----------



## pronto (29 Aug 2006)

Old Medic: Yes, yes yes!!! I was not nuts. That is the Beastie. I even had an unfortunate ride in the back of one... (Dam* German Battleruns)

Thanks!
Pronto


----------



## The Heathen (29 Aug 2006)

There's no G wagon ambulance variant.  Yet :'(.  We can hope


----------



## Brad Sallows (30 Aug 2006)

Some jeep ambs were still around in the '80s until the Iltis ambs replaced them.


----------



## GINge! (31 Aug 2006)

Ahh, yes of course M38A1 Cdn Jeeps. Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (31 Aug 2006)

Mercedes Bus Ambulances with 333 ATC


----------



## calgarytanks (31 Aug 2006)

White halftracks were used in wwii Motor battalions as well - international Harvester models were not widely used by Canadians. Designated M3 in the US forces. Also ued in armoured regiments as armoured ambulances


----------



## GINge! (5 Feb 2007)

Just dug up some other Amb's for those who may be interested:

WW2:

C-8 HUA

C-15 AA (I think CWM may have one on display, based on 15 cwt Chevy CMP chassis).

Kangaroo (A Sherman / Ram tank with the turret removed, used by 4 & 5 Armd Div)

Universal Carrier (aka Bren Gun Carrier)

It appears the WC-54 was not used in WW2, but we may have used US versions in Korea. Also, I believe the M3/M5 Halftrack amb was also used in Korea.


----------

